# Hilarious Report!!!!!



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow I havent laughed this hard in awile!! Well Going fishing in a few hours but earlier I went to maritime park and the bayfront to see if anyone is having any luck. Saw lots of trout, a stingray and a nice spainish landed. Well me and my girl stopped at beachberry for some frozen yougurt and walked around and I saw this older guy bring in a monster black drum(15lbs at least). i ask what bait he used and he told me a half a mullet as he began to measure it it flopped and knocked his drink on his wife (i guess she thought he dumped it on her) all of a sudden she yells"ya bastard " and tried to whack him with a whole mullet she was about to cut up but he dodged it and it just whacks their poor kid that was with them. He falls down and covers his face and she rushes to him as asks if he is ok. Right as she moves his hands he goes "BOO!!!!" and she nearly jumped out her skin and he says "thats for picking on grampy" Everyone around just erupts laughing. Funniest thing I've seen in awile.:thumbup: Weather was slightly windy but many nice fish were landed with mullet being most people's bait of choice. And to the lady I saw checking out my girlfriend, you made my day LOL


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Now that's a report!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Bahahaha that's good stuff.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

.... & laughter is [certainly] good for the soul IMHO.

thanks for sharing.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

LMAO. Sounds like a good day. Great report, 850! O*D*W


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Great report!!!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

That was funny. Thanks for the morning laugh.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

haha that's hilarious. Just what I needed to read when I just got to the office instead of going fishing.. thanks!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

funny !!!! you should have included a picture of the girl friend and lady


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that s was funny. a video would have been a u tube hit for sure!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sounds like a youtube moment....


----------

